# 0 sperm count but hormone levels are fine...what to expect next?



## Perello (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi,

Very new to FF (this is my first post!) although I have read quite a few other posts for information. We have been TTC for about a year with no BFP. 

My DH had hypospadias and undecended testes when he was younger so had a couple of ops at around age 8(ish) to rectify. Having researched on the internet that ops for undecended testes could cause low/no sperm count, I convinced my DH to have a SA. I was preparing myself for a low result but was utterly shocked when both results came back as 0 sperm count (azoospermic, is it?). 

The GP then took blood to test his hormones. Got results of these last week and these seem fine. Testosterone, fine. FSH levels fine. So GP said he will refer us to the fertility clinic at St Mary's Manchester.

So, I suppose what I want to know is... For those who have experienced similar to us and are further down the line, what can we expect next? Will DH have ultrasound, another op, or will they extract sperm with SSR? Will I also get checked out? GP told us we will hear from clinic in about 4 weeks.

Anyway, thanks for reading, and any support or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Perello, I'm sorry for your results but you might want to join us on the male factor page as there is a thread for azoospermia there are loads of lovely women who are going through similar situations you are not alone and it really does help to talk to others who are going through the same experiences/feelings as yourself. 

Hopeful x x


----------



## Perello (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words, Hopeful. I might just do that as I don't know anyone in my situation so it'll be good to hear from others who are for support and advice.

Perello x


----------

